# Deduct cost of preparing streamlined filings on tax return?



## king_alfred (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi there,

I did the streamlined domestic procedures last year to come into compliance. Can I claim the cost of the accountant that helped prepare amended returns as a "tax preparation expense" on my 2017 return?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Only if you itemize deductions rather than taking the standard deduction.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

